# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس در شرکت نوآوران دوراندیش زمان

## caeith

شرکت نوآوران با ماموریت تحول در صنعت تجارت الکترونیک و با رویکرد توسعه و بهبود مستمر ، جهت طرح توسعه سازمانی و تکمیل نیروی انسانی خود ، از علاقه مندان واجد شرایط دعوت به همکاری می نماید.
گروه های استخدامی : منابع انسانی ، برنامه نویسی ، تحلیل و طراحی ، فروش و توزیع ، تحقیق و توسعه ، مالی و حسابداری  و .........
جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر در خصوص گروه های استخدامی و عنوان های شغلی به وب سایت استخدامی شرکت  نوآوران ( jobs.kendez.com ) مراجعه فرمایید .
شرایط عمومی استخدام  :
•	استخدام فقط ساکنین تهران
•	بیمه تامین اجتماعی
•	محیط کاری سالم و پویا
•	ساعات کار ( شنبه تا چهارشنبه 8:30 الی 17:30 ) ( پنجشنبه 8:30 الی 14:30 )
•	استخدام بصورت تمام وقت

----------

